# Cool Endings



## Surf Fan (Mar 8, 2012)

Fort Pickins Pomps Started hitting the second the sun was down. 17, 18 and 19 inchs. Then the cats turned on so we packed it in. Cold day but worth the time spent in the end.


----------



## SHAKE N' BAKE (Jul 31, 2012)

Very nice pompanoes, what did you catch them with.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good fish ! Time for me to get the beach cart ready.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Nice Job, me and Devon are going out there this afternoon


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano*

Good Catch!

The Pompano Tree is turning brown with a few leaves falling. Time to bundle up and hit the surf! C2


----------



## Surf Fan (Mar 8, 2012)

*Pomps*

Sand Fleas from the beach are the way to go. Tonight at sunset should be good.


----------

